# Thank You! - Rootzwiki Staff



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello,

I just wanted to start a thread dedicated to saying Thank You to all the staff here at the great RootzWiki community. All the writers, moderators, and administrative staff have been working very hard so we, the community members, would have a great place to come and discuss things. So again, Thank you very much to all the staff here at the RootzWiki community for working so hard to improve and continue to improve this great community. All your hard work is very much appreciated.

My post from another thread:



KidGogle said:


> Lol. Great Organization guys! Keep up the great, hard work and all the great improvements to the RootzWiki site and community as a whole.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Dallas Singletary(KidGogle)
> Follow Me On Twitter: @KiddGogle


Kind Regards,
Dallas Singletary(KidGogle)
Follow Me On Twitter: @KiddGogle


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

It's been a long couple of weeks, that's for sure.... It's much appreciated that you acknowledged all the work that goes into making this all work and work well... Birdman, and Corey and myself have spent endless hours in the last week or so getting things sorted for this transition.... as well as other mod staff in helping get the transition done.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

+1 you're hard work shows!


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

I myself, and I'm almost certain I can speak on behalf of all the members here when I say we do notice your hard work and greatly appreciate all you guys do to make this community as great as it is. Thank you very much again for all the hard work. Keep it up.

Kind Regards,
Dallas Singletary(KidGogle)
Androidian
Follow Me On Twitter: @KiddGogle


----------

